# Right place, right time



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Surfing box store sites the other day and found a misspelled page for a Watts 3/4 pressure "reducting" valve on clearance. $7.75 each as opposed to the $80+ I normally pay. Not a fan of HD but I made them find every one of them for me. I got 8!


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Johns_TPS said:


> Surfing box store sites the other day and found a misspelled page for a Watts 3/4 pressure "reducting" valve on clearance. $7.75 each as opposed to the $80+ I normally pay. Not a fan of HD but I made them find every one of them for me. I got 8!


 What PRV are you buying that's $80?


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

plumberkc said:


> What PRV are you buying that's $80?


That's the price of business up here. We also pay almost $30 for a 5th of whiskey


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Wilkins are that much.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Johns_TPS said:


> That's the price of business up here. We also pay almost $30 for a 5th of whiskey


 what kind of whiskey?


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Crown Royal. Irish and Scotch are a little higher


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

The watts PRV at the depot here runs around $30. But they don't have bypasses.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> The watts PRV at the depot here runs around $30. But they don't have bypasses.


http://www.homedepot.ca/product/lf25aub-s-z3/432955 
$61+13% tax. Wholesalers sell for more. Last one I got was $84+tax


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Johns_TPS said:


> Crown Royal. Irish and Scotch are a little higher


Canadian club is 35.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

$21 - 1.75 Jim Beam


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

plumberkc said:


> $21 - 1.75 Jim Beam


6$ 60 of Canadian club in kehei Maui. The mix was more than the whiskey. Back on topic, home depot put the wrong price on a 18v Dewalt hammer drill. They put 99$ on the 18v lithium kit, it was supposed to be the cheap on. After 30 seconds of arguing I left with 6 of them for the price of two.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Dpeckplb said:


> 6$ 60 of Canadian club in kehei Maui. The mix was more than the whiskey. Back on topic, home depot put the wrong price on a 18v Dewalt hammer drill. They put 99$ on the 18v lithium kit, it was supposed to be the cheap on. After 30 seconds of arguing I left with 6 of them for the price of two.


 haha. I love sticking it to HD. Next time you're there, but an entire case of silicon. It's highly likely they will scan the case and only charge for one tube.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I got a Dewalt tool box free from them. The guy slid it across and set it down and asked if my pipe wrenches were ok to be put in the box. I wasn't paying attention until after and got thinking 250$ bucks was cheap for a 10, 14,18, 24 ridgid pipe wrenches with the tool box. Ends up he missed the 14 aswell.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Johns_TPS said:


> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/lf25aub-s-z3/432955
> $61+13% tax. Wholesalers sell for more. Last one I got was $84+tax


Hmm. I'll check on my next outing to the depot because I could have sworn they were closer to $30. Obviously the website says different but I bought one for my house and it was pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Hmm. I'll check on my next outing to the depot because I could have sworn they were closer to $30. Obviously the website says different but I bought one for my house and it was pretty inexpensive.


The link is for HD Canada. I have no doubt they're much cheaper in the South.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

John TPS- I have had similar luck at HD also. I go there when I need some buiding supplies for my own house. Plywood or 2X's, large quantities of drywall screws, etc. I was lucky enough 1 time to find a hand tool for Pex. I am not a fan of Pex for domestic water. I run into it once in a while and have to transition to copper. It was miss marked, supposed to be $110, with 3/8' to 3/4" jaws. Got it for $11.00. The Watts I use for Reducers is the U5B, it is upwards of $300 !!! Lead Free with everything now is insane. I remember when that was around $135.00 ! There is a less expensive Watts Reducer with by-pass, it has a by-pass for around $125.00. Just not real secure in less expensive controls sometimes. Old habits are hard(and expensive) to break !


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

HonestPlumb said:


> John TPS- I have had similar luck at HD also. I go there when I need some buiding supplies for my own house. Plywood or 2X's, large quantities of drywall screws, etc. I was lucky enough 1 time to find a hand tool for Pex. I am not a fan of Pex for domestic water. I run into it once in a while and have to transition to copper. It was miss marked, supposed to be $110, with 3/8' to 3/4" jaws. Got it for $11.00. The Watts I use for Reducers is the U5B, it is upwards of $300 !!! Lead Free with everything now is insane. I remember when that was around $135.00 ! There is a less expensive Watts Reducer with by-pass, it has a by-pass for around $125.00. Just not real secure in less expensive controls sometimes. Old habits are hard(and expensive) to break !


One of the local grocery stores had a package of bologna marked at $4. Fortunately for us the butcher didn't know the difference between a chunk of bologna and 3 nice thick t-bone steaks. Either that or we got there before his buddy did. They found the mistake but gave it to us anyway.


----------

